# Do an RCI Cruise Exchange with a weak week?



## abbekit (Aug 9, 2010)

I've read the advice about using an RCI Weeks exchange for a cruise but I'm still undecided.  We have a week that will expire next May and are looking into taking a cruise this winter.  Our MF for this week (1BR/1BA, Red Week, Silver Crown) is $300.  

Any thoughts on if this is worth it for a cruise exchange?  Would we also get any other normal discounts that the cruise line would offer (resident rates, frequent cruiser discount)?  

Besides the MF fees that we've already paid is there any RCI exchange fee involved with using it for a cruise?  

Don't really have any plans to use this week between now and when it expires and don't want to waste it.  

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2010)

In addition to depositing your week, you will have to pay a fee that is about the same price as paying for a discounted cruise - it is far more than a regular TS exchange fee.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> In addition to depositing your week, you will have to pay a fee that is about the same price as paying for a discounted cruise - it is far more than a regular TS exchange fee.



So basically you're saying that exchanging with RCI for a cruise is a waste of your week deposit?

I've kind of wondered about that.  The timeshare salesperson who sold us our unit mentioned that one of the perks of owning at that resort and belonging to RCI is the cruise program because we had just got off a cruise.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2010)

LannyPC said:


> So basically you're saying that exchanging with RCI for a cruise is a waste of your week deposit?
> 
> I've kind of wondered about that.  The timeshare salesperson who sold us our unit mentioned that one of the perks of owning at that resort and belonging to RCI is the cruise program because we had just got off a cruise.



It's true that you "can" take a cruise through RCI (as Denise mentions above), but when you do the dollar math, it's no bargain at all.  There are numerous discount cruise websites where you can get the same or a better deal, for the same money without sacrificing your t/s week.  I've tried for years to make the RCI cruise thing work, but it's just not viable.

Dave


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for that info and chalk another one up for a timeshare salesperson (said sarcastically, of course).


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are some ciickable links to cruise discounters:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/links/cruise-ships-8/


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 22, 2010)

you have to do the math for you situation....for us it made sense - needed 4 cabins at Royal Carribean.  Saved a lot.  I think our break even was 2 cabins.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 22, 2010)

sandkastle4966 said:


> you have to do the math for you situation....for us it made sense - needed 4 cabins at Royal Carribean.  Saved a lot.  I think our break even was 2 cabins.



Multiple higher category cabins do seem to be the one place where an RCI ''cruise exchange'' may actually be worthwhile.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.  I'm just trying to figure out how to fit in a cruise AND use my timeshare week before it expires next May.  Probably can't fit in two  weeks of vacation by then.


----------



## janej (Aug 25, 2010)

sandkastle4966 said:


> you have to do the math for you situation....for us it made sense - needed 4 cabins at Royal Carribean.  Saved a lot.  I think our break even was 2 cabins.



How did it work with RCI?  Most travel agencies have cancel friendly policies where you don't have to pay any penalty if you cancel before 75 days.  Will you lose your week/fee with RCI if you have to change plan?  Did you go through their web site or call to book?


----------

